# Mactube et iPad



## bertol65 (7 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment ouvrir une vidéo YouTube directement sur Mactube sans faire de recherche.
Ex : sur une page web sur Safari je tombe sur un lien vers une page YouTube, lorsque je clique sur ce lien je voudrais que ça ouvrir directement Mactube et non pas YouTube.
Merci


----------

